# Tropiquarium Law-Breaking



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Near me there is a fish store name Tropiquarium, they dont like me their because they think i know too much. I was in earlier this week and in one of their 310gal tanks they had a 10" Red Snakehead. I asked if they would sell it and they said no. So today i got my stand for my new 40gal tank their. And the snakehead was gone. I asked what happened to it. the guy practically yelled at me "IT WAS A RED PIKE WE AREN'T ALLOWED TO SELL SNAKEHEADS!" so i said "last time i checked red pike didnt have anal fins like that and are that dark with stripes". He just walked away. I was pissed i wanted that Snakehead.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - Damn fish shop people


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Want to get them?
Call Your local DNR, they will be shut down, 
if it's proven to be a snakehead next time they have one, report
them,there finished

By the way if you know yourself it's illegal why would
you want it, and then publicly state that? I would not do this if I
were you, also a 40 gallon would have been way to small for a
Channa micropeltes, these fish would quickly outgrow that,

I'm not trying to be a dick, but think about it.

you want an illegal fish, you do not have space for, 
then complain about it, and blame the LFS, because they sold it
to someone else illegaly.

Hmmm, interesting,
Do the rest of us a favor and follow laws regarding Exotic
species, that way we all do not get punished for the abuses of one
person, Don't f*ck with the laws, this is bad for both the people
that keep fish and those that are trying to reform laws such as
the Snakehead ban,

Though I will state, I agree with the Ban
and hope it stays in place :smile:


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I thought it was illegal to ship Snakeheads? At least that was the law I saw.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not in support of the bad, as it has banned all species of snakehead, even those which are really no worry to the environment.

I do however think that you should be held responsible for your own fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

I DONT AGREE WITH THE BAN just punish poeple case by case basis just like p's are illegal but damn i would ahve them no matter what state i was in


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

im getting a 240, where did u get the 40gal from?? and its not illegal to have them, its illegal to sell them. and i dont want them shut down. i just wish they would of sold it to me.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> im getting a 240, where did u get the 40gal from?? and its not illegal to have them, its illegal to sell them. and i dont want them shut down. i just wish they would of sold it to me.


u said "40" in your first post

If I ever get a spare 240g (lol), I am going to get a red snakehead. But I need a 240g for my cichlids, first :sad:

It would just be ungodly cool to have a 3-foot killer behemoth that I could throw bass and oscars to, not to mention rats and hell maybe kittens (I'd have to be in one hell of a cold mood for the kittens though







)

think about it; for food all you have to do is make weekly trips to the Humane Society. 
"How come you come by every week and pick up a couple kittens?" 
"Well, my good sir, I spend my free time looking for homes for kittens. I stop by elementary schools alot, looking for hopeful owners of these little guys. It's a travesty I can only but help a few kittens a week, but I consider it my good deed to society...."


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Snakeheads are nationally banned because some asswad in Maryland released his into a pond.....just goes to show you, NEVER release exotic fish, kill them first....and eat them with a slice of lemon and spices...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

a 3 ft snakehead raised off kittens would make for some mighty tender meat I bet


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Black Piranha said:
> 
> 
> > im getting a 240, where did u get the 40gal from?? and its not illegal to have them, its illegal to sell them. and i dont want them shut down. i just wish they would of sold it to me.
> ...


 u are my man one sick mofo but it was funny as hell if i ever got one which i dont see thyere too mean it jump out at me il fillet his ass id feed it rats and mice reguarly


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

kittens, geez man, cruel. but it does stop the suffering. i have thousands of strays just roaming around my town.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

buy a python and feed kittens to it. If you can get them for free its cheaper than rats. now that would be a show.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

p45, usually I find your wry sense of no value in life sick, but in the case of the humane society kittens, it just plain cracks me up. I would love to see the look on that guy's face, I mean seriously, he's rid of them, and what happens next, they run out of feckin' stray cats? never gonna happen. I think that it's good that they banned snakeheads, because whatever dipshit decided to release it into a pond did some damage to that particular mini ecosystem already, and I'd hate for my own lake to get totally screwed because some moron messed it up. Whoever started this post, you put 40 gallon, and that made you look stupid, that's like putting a muskie in a 40 gallon, it'd be fine for about....an hour. Quick question, if it were a red pike, why wasn't it for sale? You should've been more persistant, and offered to buy a $200 goldfish if he'd throw this "red pike" in for free.... sounds devious eh? Those seedy fish store guys are usually into that sort of thing. They've got a meth lab in one back room, and selling snakeheads out of the other, I've seen it a hundred times.


----------

